# Nestor Martin Stoves - Anyone bought and using one?



## polo1

Am thinking of buying a Nestor Martin solid fuel Stove XH type and just wondering if anyone has experience with them?  Are they efficient ?  Has there been any problems with them please

Thanks


----------



## apple1

Hi Polo1,

Not much help to you in terms of answering your question, but I too am considering one of these.  For some time, I've been looking for a solid-fuel stove with contemporary looks and just stumbled on the Nestor Martin at the weekend.  Are you going for the traditional or contemporary look?


----------



## polo1

apple 1 - am definately going for a contempory one with an aluminium door. Priced it some time ago both on mainland Europe and here and it was more economical to buy it here from the guy in Galway (name excapes me).  I think the model is XH 33 (but I think this might be upgraded)... I am ringing them again this afternoon and can let you know the details as I have to ask him about a flue to fit a anki chimney system etc..


----------



## sas

polo1 said:


> ...  more economical to buy it here from the guy in Galway (name excapes me). I think the model is XH 33 (but I think this might be upgraded)... I am ringing them again this afternoon and can let you know the details as I have to ask him about a flue to fit a anki chimney system etc..


 
www.murphyheating.com


----------



## Duffman

I have one which I installed in my new house earlier this yer. I'm delighted with it so far.  Only use it for wood & is extremely efficient.  Very controllable & easy to use.  I find that on full, it will heat not only the room its in but a couple of adjoining rooms as well.


----------



## polo1

Duffman. Do you mind me asking which model you went for please? I am looking at the RH 33 in alu... Did you buy yours from murphyheating in Galway? Thanks, Joanne


----------



## Duffman

I can't remember exactly which model it is but I think its the H Line.  We looked at a few of them at the time & as far as I know they all operate in the same way - i.e. woodbox technology - the bigger the stove the more heat will be achieved.  I bought mine in the fireplace & stove center in Waterford.


----------



## endag.

there is a good seller in co. tipp.: ryans stoves ( i have no connection other than wandering in) who gave me a price €100 cheaper than a different crowd with a "special offer" at the self build show in millstreet. theyre prob in the yellow pages.


----------



## apple1

Thanks Joanne.  I'll be pricing a # of models with a seller in NI over the coming days and will let you know pricing of same.  Good to hear some positive feedback from other posters.


----------



## pjq

I spent the weekend installing an insert stove in the sitting room and a stove in an extension we have just added . I'm waiting for the cement to dry before lighting , so I can't comment on the efficiency . 
One of my concerns was ths small size of the ash-trays , but the shop provided me with the names of people who already have one and they confirmed that it was sufficiently large . It's always worth asking the shop for the names of "satisfied customers".
As I was getting 2 stoves ,I searched the internet for continental suppliers ( BE NL DE and FR ) and found that prices for Nestor Martin are amazingly similar to Irl . Last year when I bought a UK stove , I found UK suppliers to be much cheaper even with €70- delivery cost.
When you are shopping around do ask about the cost of flue liner, flue reducer  and the other bits and bobs that cost a fortune , in my case €330-. A builder friend told me that they have massive profit margins on these bits of tin. 
pjq


----------



## polo1

pjg
Could I ask you how much it cost and what model it was please. If you like you can PM me. Thanks


----------



## endag.

has anyone installed a stove/insert in an airtight house? i am hoping to do this  in a house with a HRV system and im not sure if i will need to install seperate air intake for both, one option would be to put a 4 inch pipe in the foundations and connect it directly from the outside to a flue which goes into the stove, the other to connect through the wall to the back of the insert. has anyone done this? what do you think?


----------



## pjq

Polo,

I have PMed the info , I had called a few places and found that all had the same identical price ! 

pjq


----------



## kildarebuild

I have the RH33 model sitting in my sunroom - waiting for someone to come out and install it... 

Cost - it was around 2000 including remote. From Forde Furniture. It is an "ok" service. 

Kildarebuild


----------



## apple1

Hi Kildarebuild,

Have you a chimney or flue to exhaust the fumes?  I also plan on installing one in a sunroom (to the front of the room) and am wondering how best to exhaust the fumes.  I don't have a chimney and don't necessarily want a flue protruding through the face of the sunroom.  Thanks, apple1


----------



## kildarebuild

It is free standing then inserted into the wall - into a flue. Goes up chimney. you can always create a new chimney....


----------



## sse

We've got two - an insert model and a freestanding one.

They seem very well built and clean modern design. The airwash glass cleaning is ace - turn the stove to warp speed and the glass cleans itself!

We got ours from the Stove People in New Ross, no connection.

The only comment I would make with the freestanding model is that there's no point having a small fire in it and if you fill it up it gives out a LOT of heat. With different draughting arrangements this may be different.

We also have HRV and we've taken care over detailing but we're not "airtight" (not building Ice Station Zebra, after all). We've not noticed any problems with draughting etc. with the HRV on or off.

SSE


----------



## Cheese

Hi SSE, Is the insert model the Runswick, and how does it compare with the free standing one?  

I'm thinking of replacing my open fire with the Runswick, just fitting it into the existing fireplace, but because only about 5" will be external, I'm wondering will most of the heat go up the chimney like the open fire.  
I intend burning logs and smokeless coal.
Thanks!


----------



## pjq

Cheese ,
We got a runswick last year and found it to be fantastic , no more drafts , coal or firelighters , we light at 6pm and let it die down at 9pm , the room retains the heat as there is no draft , we burn logs that have had time to dry and find it only needs a fraction of the fuel needed by an open fire . However we were not able to fit it into the old fire back ( which was slightly cracked)  and had to remove lots of rubble before it fitted in snugly.
This years project is a Nestor Martin IT13 insert for the sitting room , I have lit it for the second time tonight , and it looks great , the flames dance on the wood , I'm not sure that it 'blasts' heat into the room as quickly as the Runswick does when you light it .but it's too early for me to compare .

pjq


----------



## kildarebuild

Popped into Forde Furniture (Kilcock) to pick up parts for the stove yesterday evening, arrived at their store in the middle of no-where at 5.50pm. Proceeded to go inside and was told that the place was closed. 

We had already made arrangements to pick up the parts before 6pm that day. But the staff were not very helpful to say the least. 

Just wanted to say i am very disappointed with them, considering that i brought the stove about 4 weeks ago, delivered 2 weeks ago (on a saturday night at 9pm) and i still have not been able to use it because of delay with the parts, like yesterday evening. 

Thanks
Kildarebuild



kildarebuild said:


> I have the RH33 model sitting in my sunroom - waiting for someone to come out and install it...
> 
> Cost - it was around 2000 including remote. From Forde Furniture. It is an "ok" service.
> 
> Kildarebuild


----------



## johni

endag. said:


> has anyone installed a stove/insert in an airtight house? i am hoping to do this in a house with a HRV system and im not sure if i will need to install seperate air intake for both, one option would be to put a 4 inch pipe in the foundations and connect it directly from the outside to a flue which goes into the stove, the other to connect through the wall to the back of the insert. has anyone done this? what do you think?


 

i think what you need is a draft stabilizer


----------



## sse

Hi cheese

No, it's an IT33 (or something like that), the 8KW one.

The freestanding one gives out more heat than the insert one, as you'd expect, for the same amount of wood I'd say.

SSE


----------



## Cheese

Many thanks pjq, I think I'll go for the Runswick.  Can you tell me where you bought, and approx what cost.


----------



## polo1

Thanks everyone for the replies. I have decided to purchase the RH33 Nestor Martin in alumin.. I will get it delivered next weeks so will report back once installed.
I got mine for a bit Cheaper c/w all of the cowl, flue and coupler etc, delivered to Dublin from Murphy Heating, than you did Kildare build. They are also throwing in a floor plate. He told me that its very straight forward to install....


----------



## apple1

Hi Polo1,
Can you pls post how much you bought your stove & ancillary parts for?  I hope to price for the same model, flue, etc. in Northern Ire. tomorrow, so be very interested to hear what the best prices out there in Southern Ire.  Thanks, apple1


----------



## endag.

what is a draft stabiliser? i suppose someone in the know like the stove sellers would know.... but to folks with a hrv system and a stove: does your stove just use the air from the room it is in??? i guess if the house isnt fully sealed it isnt a prob...


----------



## Cheese

Thanks pjq, thats a great help.


----------



## polo1

apple.  Sorry wasnt on line in a couple of days. I paid 1850 delivered to Dub - Are prices similar up north?


----------



## pjq

As I previously said , I've just installed a Nestor Martin IT13 ( small insert ) and comparing  it ti the Runswick we got last year ,,, I'm not so happy .
We burn mostly wood , and found that the fire went out unless we left the draft on at max , the glass got smokey and the heat is not getting out into the room , but the marble mantlepiece got very hot above the insert .
Once we put in some coal the temperature in the fire rose , and the blackness was burned off the glass and at the higher temperature it coped better with the addition of wood and the draft could be turned down . Yet even with coal the IT13 does not pump out as much heat into the room as the cheaper Runswick , but it does heat the mantlepiece , even though the frame is not in physical contact with the mantlepiece. 
I would be interested in other peoples experiences .
pjq


----------



## Dubtommyboy

Hello folks,

I am just about to purchase the S 33 which Robert from Stoves Ireland in New Ross highly recommends (no connection - I just googled them). It looks like a great piece of gear, and I think its just a renamed version of the one spoken about at the start of this thread.

I have a major outstanding question though: I'm a city boy, and I was wondering where you can get good, seasoned firewood logs from and what sort of price are you looking at per tonne. I've looked alot online and its all pellets pellets pellets !

Any help would be great. What are you guys burning in them now, and in particular does this slow burn mechanism really burn for 10 hours?

Thanks

Tom


----------



## feelinggrand

Hi Dubtommyboy

Just wondering how you got on with your S33? We are planning on buying one, but just want to see what the experience is like as we dont know anyone who has one.

Thanking you in advance!

Feelingrand


----------



## Franm

We've been successfully using the Nestor Martin S23 for a few years now.
It's a 6kw free standing stove which we plumbed in to a chimney and got it from Murphyheating. It cost about 1300 at the time as far as I recall.
We now plan on moving it due to a re-org of rooms etc and will need to move it to a gable end which has no chimney so the flue will now be inside the room and exit through the vaulted ceiling. All the required bit and pieces for this are coming in at around 1100euro (inc vat).
I also plan on fitting a 4inch pipe at the back of the stove for air supply purposes as we are attempting to make the house as air tight as (practically) possible. Hopefully I'll find a nice looking grill that you can adjust as required.

Franm


----------



## ospreymate

I too am looking for an Insert Stove? Something contemporary - a glass door in the wall with a slim surround. I hope to keep the Insert elevated- would I need a heart - I have Oak T&G floating Floor. How high would I need to keep the bottom of the Insert off the floor? I using an old Fireplace and have the Surround & Heart removed. I floored right up to the old chimneybreast. I heard poor reports about Nestor Martin Check out the NEWS on this site http://www.martinbrowne.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=section&id=1&Itemid=2
Also similar problems on this Post!!
Has anybody any experience with Turbo Inserts ( Les Foyers et Inserts) ??
Any Help Please......


----------



## fmc

You should have 11" of a heart hin front of the opening even witha glass door. if you want to argue the case you can the stove is 11" from the floor therfore but it may not wash. from a safety point and a convience point a hearth ort tiled area should be in front of it. you will have soot and ash as you clean out or refuel spilling out regardless.
as for the above i dont see how he can say they dont work sadly and then say more info soon. they work as most stoves do very well when installed correctly if there is a problem i'd say its an local environment problem rather than an inherent issue with the stoves themselves. I dont have any customers that dont love theirs so far and I,ve sold a good few of them all freestanding by the way but sell plenty of other insert stoves too with no major problems.


----------



## Jorus

Hi,

I have bought an insert stove for a new build and just wondering how did ye install it and what type of chimney brest did ye build around it?
The company we bought from recommended a guy to install and build the fireproof metal stud chimney breast but he wants to charge €2,300 for installation - that seems really expensive to me.

Would be very grateful if someone could tell me what they did when installing their insert stove - was the chinmey breast installed with fire proof materials and metal stud and how much this cost.

The company are instisting we use Supalux 12mm Non-Combustible Board and metal zinc-coated stud work for them to cover the fire with warrenty.

Any help greatly appreiciated.

Thanks a mill.


----------



## witsend

pjq said:


> As I previously said , I've just installed a Nestor Martin IT13 ( small insert ) and comparing it ti the Runswick we got last year ,,, I'm not so happy .
> We burn mostly wood , and found that the fire went out unless we left the draft on at max , the glass got smokey and the heat is not getting out into the room , but the marble mantlepiece got very hot above the insert .
> Once we put in some coal the temperature in the fire rose , and the blackness was burned off the glass and at the higher temperature it coped better with the addition of wood and the draft could be turned down . Yet even with coal the IT13 does not pump out as much heat into the room as the cheaper Runswick , but it does heat the mantlepiece , even though the frame is not in physical contact with the mantlepiece.
> I would be interested in other peoples experiences .
> pjq


----------



## witsend

Hi pjq
I have had a similar experience with a nestor martin ITH33


----------



## stevo

Just wondering how Nestor Martin Stoves compare to Stanley in relation to performance / price etc

Are Stanley the "mercedes" of stoves or is that purely marketing ?


----------



## Shepherd

apple1 said:


> Hi Polo1,
> Can you pls post how much you bought your stove & ancillary parts for? I hope to price for the same model, flue, etc. in Northern Ire. tomorrow, so be very interested to hear what the best prices out there in Southern Ire. Thanks, apple1


 
Hi apple1,
I am interested in buying a similar model in the nestor martin range and I was just wondering how you found prices in northern Ireland. Was there a significant saving compared to the south?


----------



## BarW

Hi,
Has anyone got a Clearview Solution 500 stove. I am considering this or the Nestor Martin S33. I don't have an air tight house but the Clearview offers an option to supply air from outside. This might tip the scales for me. It's a bit more expensive. Is there a worry about carbon monoxide here with these bigger stoves using all the oxygen from the room for combustion. Also are the NM built to last. Are they made from recycled steel / iron.

It's going into a 30' x 15' room on an outside wall - we need to create a new chimney using twin wall etc. etc..

Your thoughts would help.

Thanks in advance.

BarW


----------



## Roger Evans

*Problems with Nestor Martin.*

Yes, I bought a Nestor Martin IHT33 insert. It is a lovely looking fire, but I've had nothing but problems with it. I'm coming to the conclusion that it is fine for burning wood, but can't cope very well with the higher temepratures of smokeless fuel. Log retaining bars bend and the fire overheats, regardless of air setting, making me suspect that the ropes aren't forming an effective seal with the body of the fire. So far I've replaced the seals, glass, glass ( yet again) and have gone through five ( yes five ) log retaining bars. The supplier is very helpful - and patient - but nothing we try seems to make much difference. Now the grate has burnt out. All of this after just two years and a £2700 cost price. 

It's a shame, because it's is a lovely looking fire, but I'm not certain the make is up to the job. Don't think the build quality is there.


----------

